# muszáj vagyok



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Egy óvodásoknak adott gyerekversben olvasom (a szerzőjét nem közölték): Elefánt úr, jó napot,/folyatjuk a vízcsapot?/*Muszáj vagyok*, sajnálom, /bedugult az ormányom.
Én ezt a formát (először és) legutóbb a volt kárpátaljai (magyar származású) orosztanárnőmtől hallottam úgy 50 évvel ezelőtt, de ez a vers elég új lehet, mert szerepel benne pl. "helóka" szó is.
A Nyelvművelő Kéziszótár "pongyolának" titulálja ezt* a fajta használatot (gyermekversben én sem találom szerencsésnek a használatát), de ti halljátok ezt használni manapság? Nekem régiesnek tűnik.

*már a muszáj + 1sz.1 (v. 2.) személyű létigét

Köszi a meglátásaitokat.


----------



## arlett

Szia!

Nem használom, de igazából egyáltalán nem tartom szokatlannak a formát, és gyakran hallom is. 
Jobban hangzik a "leszek" szóval, ami szerintem teljesen hétköznapi és semmiképp sem régies. Mintha ez annak az elkorcsosulása lenne, de már nem feltételes módban.

_Ha így drágul az étolaj, muszáj leszek árat emelni. _

De igazából ezt a mondatot vagyok-kal is el tudom képzelni, nem lenne fura számomra. 
_Annyira megdrágult az étolaj, hogy muszáj vagyok árat emelni. _

Ahogy a hellóka is használatban van mifelénk, az irodában.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a jövő vagy múlt idő használata is ismert, de az "elfogadott" névszói állítmányi alak az inkább a 3. személyű (pl. muszáj lesz/volt árat emelni).
Igen, a hellóka gyakori, de az relatíve modern használat (50 évvel ezelőtt nem hallottam), ezért gondoltam, hogy a versike nem régi keletű. 

P.S. Megnéztem, a szerző Varró Dániel (77-ben született és József Attila díjas... Húha.)


----------



## arlett

Hát igen, a muszáj vagyok kicsit kevésbé hangzik jól, de szerintem szóban rendben van. Múlt és jövő időben abszolút hétköznapi, így jelenben tényleg nem túl szerencsés, de szódával elmegy.
Viszont a többi személlyel már nem tetszik, ami érdekes, mert a jövő és múlt időben azok is elmennek.
_Annyira megdrágult az étolaj, hogy muszáj vagytok árat emelni. -  _itt is a _lesztek_et mondanám, nem tetszik valahogy, és E/3, T/3-ban meg nem is tudok példamondatot rá.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> P.S. Megnéztem, a szerző Varró Dániel (77-ben született és József Attila díjas... Húha.)


Varró Dániel elismert kortárs költő, aki aggályok nélkül alkalmazza a hétköznapi fordulatokat és a szlenget is (szerintem bravúrosan). A kérdéses kötet egyébként semmiképpen nem óvodásoknak szól, bár ez a konkrét versike valóban kelthet ilyen benyomást. 
Amúgy én sem használom a "muszáj"-t ebben a formában, de szerintem sem régies. 



arlett said:


> tényleg nem túl szerencsés, de szódával elmegy.


----------



## Zsanna

Félig off: 
Mint írtam, óvodásoknak *adták* (óvónénik, gondolom). 
Egyébként tényleg ötletes és aranyos strófákat olvastam, de egy-két nyelvi fordulatát egy felnőtt talán jobban kezelné (mert a stiláris érzéke már megvan), mint egy 5 éves (akinek nincs szódája ).


----------

